# Flex Lewis meal



## standardflexer

I watched this video and its seems his breakfast is;

egg whites

interpro (Ultra-Filtered Whey Protein Isolate, L-Leucine, L-Glutamine, L-Taurine, L-Isoleucine, L-Valine) + a few more ingredients

oats

banana

these ingredients are all mixed in a blender and seem to be made into an omelette is this correct?

Does anyone else do this? seems an interesting meal





 7:00 - 7:40


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean

if that''s the video where he cooks the egg whites in a second and just flips it into a pancake I#d love to know how this gets done too,it takes ages how i cook mine


----------



## Captain-splooge

i mix a scoop of protein, with a cup of egg whites and a mashed banana, then cook like a normal pancake. jobs a goodn


----------



## standardflexer

Video is now there


----------



## Need2Grow

I used to have his pancakes for breakfast every day before Costco stopped selling eggs :cursing:

IIRC:

10 whites

1 cup oats

Banana

1 scoop vanilla whey

Blend and fry like pancakes - loverly :beer:


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean

is there a video for this cooking method ? on his he flips it immidiately I can only assume over very high heat as by the looks of it it gets ready in a second,he just flips it and it is all done, ,makes sense as the whey gets denatured over high heat and he does it extremely fast he llooks like some kitchen wizzard in that video I do not have a linky though

also his pancakes looked extremely thin, just a tiny bit thicker than a newspaper where them egg whites go?


----------



## Strongr

Editing, they probably cut a few minutes out.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean

looked carefully it does not look being edited on this moment or may be it is,still damn fast and useful to know how to cook it without protein getting denaturated


----------



## HodgesoN

i put 50g of protien in a blender, 2 bananas, 100g oats, 2 spoon olive oil, 2 spoon pnut but and a pint of semi skimmed milk into a blender and neck it, 1 min to make, 1 min to drink, job done.


----------



## Inapsine

1 scoop myofusion, 6 egg whites, 60g instant oats (myprotein), 200ml milk, 1 tbsp oil shake it up in your shaker. Theres your pancake batter.


----------



## silver

i make pancakes like this every day when im dieting. easiest way to pre cook my breakfast so i can just microwave it whrn i wake up


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean

it's just a bit more filling that I'm looking for atm in a way to add same ingredients cooked in a diffrerent way for more of a variety and another solid meal option - been neckin down shakes all day since I got a bit more serious gymwise 8-9yrs ago


----------

